
Facebook Explains Why It’s Supporting Congress’ CISPA Cybersecurity Bill - iProject
http://techcrunch.com/2012/04/13/facebook-cispa-support/
======
Joakal
This sounds like bullshit. Facebook can already share cybersecurity
information with the government/companies when their networks are under
attack. The devil's in the details with exemption from liability for sharing
or selling user information with the government and other corporations.

I have no idea why people are attacking anti-CISPA people saying that CISPA is
not that bad without giving reasons why CISPA is a good law.

Because of the exemption of liability for sharing information, it seems like
Google won't protest this bill.

Government and corporations win, and the people lose.

~~~
Xuzz
Nobody is saying it's a good law, or an improvement. All I feel is that it
doesn't change much: as you said, Facebook can already share that information.
What requirement is there that they must be "under attack"? This really just
doesn't change anything.

------
yuvadam
This is the same story over and over again.

Fear propaganda (the notorious "cyber attacks") used to increase the clutch of
the surveillance state (or rather, surveillance corporations) on our lives.

~~~
cnbeuiwx
Why change something that works for them. Its the Problem Reaction Solution
Paradigm that has been used on populations for thousands for years.

The government creates or exploits a problem blaming it on others. Then the
government offers the solution that was planned long before the crisis.

What saddens me is not that they are doing it, but that most people seem
unable to understand why they would do it. Because in a democracy, the
majority of people need to understand something for it to be changed by
democratic means. Hence, no change is coming by that method. Ever.

How do you control a democracy? By controlling the media, because the media
controls the majority. Internet is a big threat to that. Hence its currently
being attacked. Facebook is part of this attack, because it puts millions of
peoples actions under the control and monitoring of a single corporation, who
in turn shares all the information with the government.

Fascism doesnt like diversity, it likes uniformity.

------
SpikeDad
Summary: We want to be able to turn over any information the government wants
without being blamed.

